# Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium



## and1d (18. September 2012)

*Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Hi ich habe mir mal diese beiden kopfhörer bestellt und möchte sie mit den richtigen einstellungen testen um dann zu entscheiden welches ich behalte.

Wie gesagt habe ich es an einer x fi titanium angeschlossen.
Ich benutze es hauptsächlich für games musik und Filme.

Bis jetzt hab ich den erhofften grossen unterschied zu meinen 30 euro headset oder 40 euro boxen noch nicht so bemerkt (einen unterschied hab ich schon bemerkt aber keinen so grossen).

Was sind die richtigen einstellung im sound menü der x fi für Kopfhörer?
Kommt der richtig gute klang erst bei mindestens 320 kb mp3?

Bin offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Besonders bei Musik müsstest du mit den Kopfhörern einen merklichen Unterschied zu 40€ Boxen hören. Dafür solltest du keine verfremdenden Soundeinstellungen der X-Fi verwenden.


----------



## Astimon (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Wenn du schon auf hochwertige Kopfhörer setzt, dann schadet es überhaupt nicht beim Quellmaterial keine Kompromisse einzugehen.
Das Quellmaterial in FLAC oder von mir aus auch in 320kb/s mp3 zu haben schließt einfach jeglichen Qualitätsverlust seitens der Quelle aus, und kostet ja nix als etwas - heutzutage reichlich verfügbarem - Speicherplatz.

Man kann mit dem Equalizer natürlich den Kopfhörer an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen, aber dann hätte man auch gleich einen Anderen kaufen können. Deswegen lautet meine Devise: Sämtliche verändernden Einstellungen im Treiber deaktivieren. Kein Equalizer, kein Dolby-Headphone, kein Alchemy, ... einfach nix.

Du solltest dir auch Zeit geben dich an die besseren Kopfhörer zu gewöhnen. Das sofortige "Oh-mein-Gott-alles-tausendfach-besser"-Gefühl ist bei hochwertigen Kopfhörern eher selten. Aber spätestens beim Aufsetzen der alten Kopfhörer nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase, wirst du den neuen Kopfhörer nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## and1d (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ok aber auf jedenfall mal auf kopfhörer im x fi menü einstellen? 
Früher hab das immer auf 2.1 gehabt wegen boxen und wenn ich dann mit kopfhörer gehört hab einfach ton der boxen ausgemacht und nix umgestellt.

Zukünftig werde ich bestimmt drauf achten möglichst 320 kb oder eben flac (was noch ziehmlich neuland ist für mich hab nur 1 lied in dem format)

und macht es einen klanglichen unterschied ob ich die vorne reinstecke im Gehäuse oder hinten direkt in die soundkarte?
Und was zum Spielen am besten das man das beste rundum gefühl hat, also genau hört was sich wo befindet?


----------



## McRoll (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Wenn dein Gehäuse ein Audiokabel am Frontpanel hat, kannst du das an die Soundkarte anschließen (ist meist als HD Audio oder so betitelt), sofern die einen entsprechenden Anschluss hat. Sollte klanglich kein Unterschied machen, zumindest hab ich bei mir daheim keinen Unterschied raushören können, aber ich hab auch nicht die beste Hardware.

Bei Spielen kommts drauf an- wenn du noch ältere hast die EAX unterstützen dann musst das in den Optionen auswählen- ansonsten schau in den Treiberoptionen der XFI. Meine ASUS Xonar unterstützt Dolby Headphone, da simuliert der Treiber einen 5.1 Sound auf Stereokopfhörern, dazu 8 Kanäle für Spiele. Musst schauen ob die XFI ein Äquivalent dazu besitzt.

Natürlich auch drauf achten ob du das richtige Gerät ausgewählt hast (Kopfhörer, kein 5.1 oder andere) sowohl im Soundtreiber als auch in Spielen, Musik etc.


----------



## soul4ever (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Es wurde schon gesagt, wichtig ist:

- möglichst alle Klangverbesserer ausschalten damit das Klangbild möglichst natürlich ist und nicht durch software verfälscht wird.
- richtiges Material, bei Youtube Rips wirst du natürlich keinen Unterschied hören

Google einfach mal nach loseless Material. Es gibt ne Seite wo es kostenlose Stücke gibt. Ist auch viel Klassik dabei. Zum austesten sehr gut geeignet und beeindruckend.


----------



## and1d (18. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

kennt sich bei creative x fi programm aus wo stellt man da das für soround sound in spielen ein? Das x fi cmss 3d vl?


----------



## and1d (19. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

sollte ich auch bei games auf die ganzen zusatz dinger verzichten?


----------



## soul4ever (19. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Kommt drauf an ob du gut Gegner orten willst oder mehr Krach-Bum haben willst. Zudem sei gesagt, dass die Entwickler i.d.R. das Spiel für neutrale Umgebungen, also ohne zusätzliche Software Verfälschungen entwickelt haben. Das Klangerlebnis wird also nicht so erfahren wie der Spieleentwickler sich das gedacht hat.


----------



## Knäcke (19. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*



and1d schrieb:


> kennt sich bei creative x fi programm aus wo stellt man da das für soround sound in spielen ein? Das x fi cmss 3d vl?



Richtig, dass sollte die Einstellung sein. Kann mich aber damit bzw. mit Dolby Headphone bei Asus nicht wirklich anfreunden.

So du mp3 in bescheidener Qualität hast, entlarvt der KH dies und es kann sich schlechter anhören als mit billigen KH`s.


----------



## and1d (19. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

also ich hab jetzt beide hier und ein bisschen getestet, viel hoch qualitativer musik hab leider nicht und bei den normalen mp3  klingts noch nicht so überragend wies wahrscheinlich sollte.
Bei den Games hab ichs ein bischen mit Borderlands 1, was zugegeben bestimmt nicht den ausergewöhnlichen sound hat, und Crysis 2. Bei crysis hab ich schon eher was bemerkt klang schon gut, Borderlands war auch ganz ok.

merke hier auf der seite z.b. kein unterschied mit den kopfhörern
Do 320kbps mp3 files really sound better? Take the test!

mal schaun...


----------



## Birdy84 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Wie schon geschrieben, müssten du bei MP3 Dateien mit den genannten KHs schlechte Qualität deutlicher hören. 

Der K601 ist zum Spielen auch nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl, weil er beim Bass zurückhaltend ist. Das kommt insbesondere bei Shootern weniger gut, weshalb dabei die 40€ Boxen möglicherweise besser klingen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (19. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ich glaube hier liegt das Problem nicht an den Kopfhörern oder Datein.


----------



## and1d (20. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Also langsam gewöhn ich mich schon dran, beim musik hören bin ich dann immer im unterhaltungs modus  und hab alle sachen aus so das oben nur kopfhörer steht. Bin schon zufrieden wie es sich anhört.
Bei Games hab ich woanders gelesen man sollte in Windows bei den Sound optionen 5.1 oder 7.1 auswählen und im Game/Unterhaltungsmodus dann Kopfhörer, so soll es für games dann besserer Souround Sound geben.

Da muss ich dann noch etwas testen und auch andere Games, was hat den so den besten Sound?
Aber wies scheint hört es sich in games auch am besten an wenn alles aus ist, wozu ist dann überhaupt Eax Effecte, x fi cmss 3d, Dolby Digital live und DTS Connect?
Und was bringt es wenn ich bei sound auf 24 bit 96000 hz schalte?

Und bei dem Beyerdynamic dt 990 pro gibts ja auch ne 80 ohm variante hab grad die 250 ohm version welche denkt ihr ist besser oder worin bestehen die unterschiede? oder besser für Games?


----------



## Rat Six (21. September 2012)

Eax ist eine mittlerweile ausrangierte Soundschnittstelle, nur noch alte Spiele verwenden diese. CMSS3D ist die Surroundsimulation von Creative, sie ist für den Raumklang bei KHs verabtwortlich, Windows hat da nix zu tun. DTS Connect dient zum digitalen übertragen von Surroundsound.
Beim DT990 liegst du mit der 250 Ohm Variante schon ganz gut. Je Höher die Ohmzahl umso schwieriger ist ein KH anzutreiben. Deswegen hat man mit einem KH mit niedriger Ohmzahl normalerweise bei der selben Lautstärkeneinstellung mehr Pegel. Beim DT990 würde ich aber nicht zum 80 Ohmer greifen, der apielt insgesammt weniger kontrolliert und der Höhenpeak kann dann schon nervig werden.


----------



## Darkseth (21. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

den dt 990 gibts eh nicht in 80 Ohm


----------



## Rud (21. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Hi ich dachte mir, dass ich nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen muss und frage einfach mal direkt hier.
Ich wollte ebenfalls das AKG K 601 und das Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO bestellen um beide zu testen. Nun habe ich bis jetzt lediglich eine Onboard Soundkarte. Dadurch dass für das AKG K 601 ein KOpfhörerverstärker empfohlen wird und generell es sinnvoll ist für beide KH eine Soundkarte zu haben, wollte ich wissen welche Soundkarte gut geeignet ist um beide testen zu können und natürlich auch für den späteren Gebrauch. 
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## soth (21. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Kommt auf dein Budget und deine Vorlieben an.
Als Budget-Lösung, die Xonar DG oder DGX
Für den gehobeneren Geldbeutel die Xonar STX oder Phoebus.


----------



## Rud (21. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Also eig. würde für mich nur die Xonar DG bzw DGX eignen. Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt ob die KH dann nicht zu leise sind. Welche Vorteile bietet denn die DG im Gegensatz zur DGX und anders herum?

edit: sehe ich das richtig, das der einzige Unterschied darin liegt, das die DGX Pci-E und die DG PIC besitzt? Ist http://www.thomann.de empfehlenswert? Ich habe schon sehr viel gutes gehört.


----------



## Blue_Gun (21. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*



> edit: sehe ich das richtig, das der einzige Unterschied darin liegt, das die DGX Pci-E und die DG PIC besitzt?



Richtig 

Wenn du nicht über 100€für eine Xonar ausgeben willst, bleibt dir nichts andres übrig als die DG(x) zu nehmen


----------



## Rud (21. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Oke, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich mal die DGX und die beiden KH bestellen.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (22. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ich hör meinen Rechner mit einem Sennheiser HD 650, der riesen Unterschied entstand erst als ich mir den gekauft hab.
HIFI-REGLER: Vincent KHV-111 MK
Is evtl auch für deine Zwecke geeignet. Nur als Empfehlung weil ich mir den erst Kürzlich angeschafft hab. 
Is Soundtechnisch zwar erst bei hohen Impedanzen hochauflösend, (meiner hat 300 Ohm), zum Musik hören allerdings bestens geeignet. Bei Spielen benutz ich den besonders gern, weil ich jetzt heran schleichende Gegner deutlich besser orten kann. 
Allgemein sollte man sich in jedem fall einen KHV für hochwertigere Kopfhörer zu legen, da ein AKG oder Beyerdynamic nun wirklich ne Gute Entscheidung is


----------



## Rud (25. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Hey, ich hab nun die KH bekommen und das Erste mal getestet. 
Die KH sind schon ganz gut, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin. Beim AKG fehlt mir etwas der BASS bzw. er ist einfach zu neutral, und beim Beyerdynamic hört es ab einem bestimmten Bereich nicht mehr gut an, weiß nicht wie ich das erklären kann 
Gibt es eine Alternative in diesem Preissegment oder ist die Soundkarte doch nicht so gut dafür geeignet. Normalerweise sollte es nicht an meiner Audioquelle liegen (Originale CD abgespielt vom CD-Laufwerk), jedoch habe ich auch schon im Forum gelesen das der AKG eine besonders gute Qualität der Audioquelle vorraussetzt. Doch ist das der Grund, das es zwischen den Liedern oder wenn die Musik leise ist, manchmal etwas kratzt, was natürlich sehr nervig ist. Bei Spielen ist dieses nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*



> (Originale CD abgespielt vom CD-Laufwerk)


CD heißt nicht zwangsläufig gute Qualität. Wenn die Aufnahme schlecht ist dann "holt" die CD auch nichts mehr "raus".



> AKG fehlt mir etwas der BASS


Wurde ja bestimmt geschrieben, dass der nicht gerade viel Bass hat.  Aber wenigstens weißt du jetzt, in welche Richtung du einen Kopfhörer suchst.


----------



## Rud (25. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ja, das der AKG sehr neutral sein sollte wusste ich bereits, allerdings konnte ich mir nichts darunter vorstellen, was neutral genau heißt. 
Die KH sind echt nicht schlecht, jedoch verwundert es mich, dass der Beyerdynamic bei voller Lautstärke so kratzt bzw. man die einzellnen Fragmente (kp wie das eig heißt  ) nicht klar heraushören kann, sondern alles etwas undeutlich vermischt wird, das ist zumindest mein Eindruck.

Kurz gesagt, gibt es andere KH in dieser Qulität und Tragekomfort, die die  da ich damit momentan sehr zufrieden bzw. begeistert bin, wie massiv und dennoch leicht und luftig sie auf dem Kopf sitzen. Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Inspektorhegele (27. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Pauschal würd ich sagen dass die Soundkarte einfach nicht genügend Leistung hat. Beim Beyerdynamic wird die Leistung durch die hohe Impedanz dann nochmals rapide in den Keller gedrückt. Das erklärt das "kratzen" bei höheren Lautstärken.

Also entweder einen niederohmigen KH oder gleich einen KHV

edit: Sennheiser klingen auch sehr neutral, solltest also in der Richtung Beyerdynamic bleiben, oder dich allgemein nach geschlossenen KH umsehen. Wie gesagt, schön kräftig probe hören, da kann man dir nur manches vorschlagen, ob das am ende gut oder schlecht klingt liegt allein bei dir


----------



## Rud (27. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Oke, also an einen KHV habe ich ja auch schon gedacht, wenn dieser aber schon wieder 50 € kostet dann kann ich auch gleich ne bessere Soundkarte kaufen. 

1.Was gibt es denn für geschlossene Kopfhörer, die Ohrumschließend sind? Bei geschlossenen KH leidet aber die Ortung in Spielen ein wenig, oder?
Obwohl das bei den beiden auch net besser war, als bei dem AKG K 518DJ den ich vorher hatte.

2. Wie sieht es mit niedrigohmigeren KH aus? Gibt es welche, die in dem Preisbereich vom AKG K601 und Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro liegen?


----------



## Inspektorhegele (27. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Also ein KHV für 50€ wird dich nicht "befriedigen", dann doch lieber eine bessere Soundkarte.
Allerdings würdest du merken dass selbst die beste Soundkarte einen KHV nicht ersetzen kann.

Um mal einige niederohmige Varianten von Beyerdynamic zu zeigen
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_custom_one_pro.htm

http://www.hifisound.de/oxid/oxid.p...1650.15900868/anid/fa54f85694f70e642.35152492

Hier eine Geschlossene ebenfalls Beyerdynamic 
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt770_pro80_ohm.htm

Allerdings wollen selbst 32 Ohm gefüttert werden. Hier mal ein Vergleich zu einer Asus Xonar Essence STX, die weniger Leistung hat als der...
yulong u100 | eBay

Ich denke der Beste Schritt wäre sich einen alten Vollverstärker an den Rechner zu hängen den man evtl noch rum stehen hat oder sehr billig erwerben kann und ne weile Geld sparen, bis man sich tatsächlich einen KHV leisten kann. Der Unterschied ist dann gewaltig da leicht auch mal 300% mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stehen und einen KH auch wirklich füttern zu können.
Damit würdest du ne ganze weile länger Freude dran haben. 

Zugegeben ist die Anschaffung erstmal teurer und die Suche nach dem richtigen KHV gestaltet sich schwierig, da man nicht nur mehrere Modelle zur Auswahl hat, dann diese noch mit verschiedenen KH unterschiedliche  Klangbilder ergeben.


----------



## Rud (28. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Puuhh, danke schonmal für deine Vorschläge, also ich wäre bereit nochmal etwas für den KHV auszugeben, solange dieser genauso lange hält wie der KH, mind. 10 Jahre, will nicht nach 5 Jahren einen neuen KHV kaufen müssen.

Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat der Beyerdynamic DT 770 im Gegensatz zum Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO?


----------



## Darkseth (28. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Isoliert besser geräusche weil er gsechlossen ist, und daher kommen die bässe auch tiefer/druckvoller rüber.


----------



## Rud (28. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Oke, dann werde ich wohl beide zurückschicken und den Beyerdynamic DT 770 bestellen. Welche Version soll ich davon nehmen?

Wenn mir dieser gefällt, wie sieht es mit einem KHV aus, welche würde zu dem DT 770 passen und reicht dann meine Soundkarte (Xonar DGX) aus?


----------



## Darkseth (28. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Wenn du die xonar DGX schon hast, würd ich die auch behalten
Wenns finanziell passt, bestell noch ne Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD, oder nen Fiio E10 (falls du KEINE surround simulation brauchst), und teste, ob du da was hörst.
In nem anderen Forum hat ein user bei nem dt 990 nen deutlichen unterschied von Xonar DX auf Xonar Essence gehört ^^

Und das vorhin war nicht negativ gemeint, bezüglich isolation. Das ist geschmacksache und situationsbedingt, was besser ist, bzw was einem besser gefällt.

Ich würde eher den DT 770 bestellen BEVOR du die anderen zurückschickst, damit du vergleichen kannst, wenn möglich


----------



## Inspektorhegele (28. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Falls du dir wirklich einen KHV zulegen willst, solltest du diesen mit KH testen. 
Du kannst mit einem KHV auch beruhigt zu hochohmigen KH greifen, da ja die Amp deutlich mehr power hat als eine Soundkarte.

Wie gesagt, dass kann schwierig werden mit dem richtigen Setup, da jeder KH mit verschiedenen KHV unterschiedliche Klangbilder hervorrufen. 

Sennheiser z.B. hat für sich ein bestimmtes Klangbild, welches durch den richtigen KHV noch unterstützt wird. Der Hersteller benutzt bei Vorstellungen für die Presse diesen...

Lehmannaudio < Home Audio < Kopfhörerverstärker < Linear

Dieser unterstützt am ehesten das gewünschte Klangbild des Herstellers. 
(Habe den mal in einem Laden, M&K nennt er sich, mit einem Sennheiser HD 800 gehört... Unbeschreiblich!)
Die Frage ist nur ob du wirklich 750€ für das gute Stück und nochmals etwa 1000€ für diesen KH ausgeben willst, ich denke nicht.

Nächste Frage ist also eher wie viel du maximal ausgeben willst, ob du einen druckvollen Bass, eher einen Puristischen, linearen Klang, oder beispielsweise den warmen Sound einer Röhre bevorzugst. 

Einen KHV mit wirklich druckvollen Bässen kann ich dir gerade leider nicht nennen, da ich eher das Puristisch lineare eines Sennheiser's liebe, was in etwa mit dem Klangbild des AKG's vergleichbar ist. Aber als guten Einstieg in einen KHV der eben wie gewünscht 10 Jahre mindestens halten soll, schlage ich mal diese vor...

Der "Einsteigerpurist" aus dem Hause Lehmann

Lehmann Audio Rhinelander Test Verstärker

Der Warme Klang einer Röhre (den ich mir erst vor kurzem zugelegt habe)

HIFI-REGLER: Vincent KHV-111 MK

Das sind erstmal Geräte die lange halten sollten, bei dem Preis erst recht. Von einem wesentlich billigeren würde ich abraten, da diese dann wieder nur Leistungen einer Soundkarte besitzen und zudem meist noch windige Konstruktionen sind. 

Die frage ist eben die Anschaffung. 
Du kannst natürlich erstmal die niederohmigen KH testen, ob diese nicht auch schon das gewünschte Ergebnis erbringen. Dann hast du dir zumindest einen Haufen Geld gespart. 
Falls du dir doch überlegst sowas zuzulegen, heißt es wieder Probe hören, und nochmals Probe hören. 

Hier mal auch ein guter Artikel zum Thema hochwertiger Sound in dem auch gute Links zu Seiten stehen, wo man wirklich hochwertigen Klang einfach mal probe hören kann. 

http://www.audio.de/ratgeber/vollwe...hwertige-musik-downloads-im-test-1110644.html

Im übrigen habe ich z.B. nur meine Onboardsoundkarte, welche schon 24 Bit, 192000 Hz bearbeiten kann. 

Ach ja, gut behandelt halten auch KH sehr lange. Wie lange genau kann ich nicht sagen, meiner funktioniert schon seit fast 2 Jahren perfekt. (Sennheiser HD 650)


----------



## Rud (29. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

@ Darkseth

Ich weiß, was du mit der Isolation meintest.  Also ich habe die Xonar nur gekauft, weil sie mir hier empfohlen wurde. Surroundsound wollte ich schon haben, da ich vorallem den KH für Spiele nutzen möchte. 



> Du kannst natürlich erstmal die niederohmigen KH testen, ob diese nicht  auch schon das gewünschte Ergebnis erbringen. Dann hast du dir zumindest  einen Haufen Geld gespart.



@ Inspektorhegele

Ich habe es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und habe mich dazu entschieden, dass ich nicht bereit bin für ein Soundequipment mehr auszugeben, als für meine Graka oder gar ganzen PC.

Somit ist mein Budget auf 150€ für den KH begrenzt ist. Somit komme ich zu den beiden: Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Studio Studio-Kopfhrer 
Beyerdynamic DT-770 PRO/80 Ohm.

Ein KHV für um die 60 Euro kann ich auch noch kaufen, allerdings sollte Surround Sound möglich sein. Ich spiele alle möglichen Spiele in jedem Bereich und lege bei Shootern wert auf eine gute Ortung.

Bei Musik suche ich jedoch etwas Bassbetonteres als den AKG K 601.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (30. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Dann solltest du eben die Niederohmigen Varianten testen. Der 250 Ohm DT 770 wird sich bei höheren Pegeln fast identisch verhalten wie der DT 990, was das "Kratzen" angeht.
Beyerdynamic hat schon das eher Bassige Klangbild. Wie gut diese an einer Soundkarte klingen kann ich nicht vorher sagen, hilft nur wieder probe hören. 

Hast du nicht noch einen alten Vollverstärker zuhause rum stehen? Manche haben für den Kopfhörerausgang eine separate Amp verbaut, die weitaus mehr Leistung haben sollte als eine Soundkarte. Mein alter Onkyo hatte sowas, zur not einfach mal Ebay schauen. 

ONKYO Integrierter Verstärker "A-8830" in Berlin - Neukölln | Audio & Hifi | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Falls der Onkyo was sein sollte, der klingt mit hochohmigen KH garnichtmal so schlecht. Leistung sollte er auf jeden Fall genug haben.


----------



## Darkseth (30. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Naja, zu dem Preis bekommt man ja schon ne Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD, oder nen Fiio E10, die beide nen ziemlich guten DAC haben, und auch nen sehr guten Kopfhörerverstärker (deutlich stärker als bei der Xonar DGX). Zudem nicht so "unhandlich".


----------



## Rud (30. September 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ich habe den Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 OHM nun nochmal bestellt. Um es noch einmal klar zu stelleb, wenn ich jetzt noch einen Fiio E10 dazu kaufe, habe ich dann keinen surround-sound mehr? 
Einen Verstäker möchte ich eig aus platzgründen vermeiden.


----------



## Darkseth (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Richtig, mit dem E10 hast du nur unverfälschten Sound.

Deswegen hab ich ja zig mal die Creative Sound Blaster X-FI HD erwähnt. Ähnlich guter Sound, ähnlich guter Kopfhörerverstärker, mehr anschlüsse, und ne Surround simulation.

"kratzen" sollte der Kopfhörer auch bei höheren pegeln nicht die Spur, besonders nicht ein beyerdynamic DT mit 250 ohm. Die DT modelle sind eher ziemlich unspektakulär anzutreiben. Wenn die Soundkarte zu wenig Leistung hat, ist der dt 770/990 einfach nur "zu leise"; sonst nix.

Evtl ist das ja der "hoch-tonbereich", also der berühmte Beyer-Peak bei etwa 8.5 Khz, der dich stört? Beim dt 990 ist dieser besonders stark ausgeprägt, und zeigt sich hauptsächlich durch zischelndes S-laute.


----------



## Knäcke (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es schon geschrieben wurde, aber der emulierte Surround-Sound ist nicht für jeden etwas.
Ich z.B. spiele lieber ohne. Vielleicht solltest Du mal testen ob Du auch ohne Simulation glücklich wirst und kannst dann beruhigt auch nen E10 o.ä. nehmen/testen bzw. der engeren Auswahl lassen.


----------



## Rud (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Ach wenn das so ist dann wäre es ja schlau den xonar dgx zurück zu schicken und die soundblaster zu nehmen. Nach einer woche kann man bei amazon doch ohne probleme zurückschicken, oder?


----------



## Darkseth (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Jap, 14 Tage sind immer gesetzlich drin.
Einige Anbiter lassen sogar 30 Tage testen, bzw haben ein 30-Tage rückgabe recht, statt nur 14 tage. Beispielsweise Thomann, und Amazon.de ebenso, aber NUR amazon direkt


----------



## Rud (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Alles klar, danke 
Mit der Soundblaster meinst du ja diese hier http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Sound...Y3WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349101641&sr=8-1 , oder?
Brauche ich dann einen Adapter für das Mirco? Mein Micro hat eine 3,5 mm Klinke und ist der Anschluss für 6,3 Klinke?
Ist das Softwarepaket schlechter als bei der Xonar? Das habe ich zumindest gelesen.


----------



## Inspektorhegele (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Hmm Platzgründe sind ein Hindernis, dann bleibt sowieso nur eine Soundkarte. Ein KHV würde nicht wirklich kleiner ausfallen als ein Vollverstärker. 
Wie das mit Rückgabe bei Amazon is, hab ich kp


----------



## Rud (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Also der Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm ist genau das richtige für mich!  Hat ordentlich Bumms und trotzdem noch eine klare, aufgeräumte Wiedergabe. 
Das geschlossene Bausystem gefällt mir persönlich auch besser. Lautstärke mäßig ist dieser auch wesentlich besser. Würde ich eine signifikante Verbesserung merken, wenn ich die Soundkarte nun wechsel? Also anstelle der momentanen Xonar DGX diese http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003RRY3WE/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum , auch im Bezug auf meinen letzen Kommentar.


----------



## Darkseth (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Nein, schlechter nicht unbedingt.. Die Externe X-fi HD soll recht gute und stabile Treiber haben. Mit der besseren Surround simulation würde ich sie der DGX schon vorziehen.
Du wirst mit nem dt 770 80 Ohm aber hauptsäclhich vom besseren Wandler profitieren. Wie stark du den "besseren klang" wahrnimmst, liegt aber bei dir^^
Müsstest es wohl ausprobieren


----------



## Rud (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Okay, dann werde ich die DGx gegen den Sound-Blaster ersetzen 

Vielen Dank schonmal, falls ich noch Fragen haben sollte melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Inspektorhegele (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Kennt eigentlich jemand genauere Angaben zur Leistung einer Soundkarte? 
Ich mein im Datenblatt steht ja einiges über verarbeitbare Frequenzen etc. aber all das ist nicht die abgegebene Leistung. Den einzigen Hinweis habe ich bei Asus bekommen über die Xonar Essence STX, die mit 2Vrms angegeben wird. Gut. Und weiter?


----------



## Darkseth (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Um was genau gehts dir denn? Reine Neugier, oder hats nen praktischen Hintergrund? ^^


----------



## Rud (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

Habe nun auch die Sound Blaster erhalten und bin nun vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Endresultat.
Natürlich ist nicht alles Perfekt, aber ich denke mal das für die Preislage nichts besseres rausspringen wird.

Ich bedanke mich schlußendlich recht herzlich bei allen für die Tipps und Unterstützung. 

Grüße R U D


----------



## Hanisch1982 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer AKG k601 beyerdynamic dt 990 pro testen x fi titanium*

So du mp3 in bescheidener Qualität hast, entlarvt der KH dies und es kann sich schlechter anhören als mit billigen KH`s.[/QUOTE]

Genau, das is auch der Sinn von hochwertugen KH oder Soundkarten.
Mann höhrt Dinge, die man zuvor nicht bemerkt hat! Tip! Die Lieblings CDs usw. damit neu "erhöhren"


----------

